# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du Lịch liên bang Nga - Xứ sở bạch dương

## tvl_tvl

Du Lịch liên bang Nga - Xứ sở bạch dương
09:30 Hướng dẫn viên công ty Travellife sẽ đón quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay tới Moscow - thủ đô nước Nga, bắt đầu chương trình du lich liên bang Nga, xứ sở sương mù.
19:20 Xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay Sheremetyevo và đưa đoàn đi ăn tối.
20:30 Xe đưa đoàn về nhận phòng khách sạn
Buổi tối Quý Khách tự do dạo phố Mosow.

Ngày02: MOSCOW (Ăn ba bữa)
08:00 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
10:00 Khởi hành đi tham quan thủ đô Moscow:

    Quảng Trường Đỏ - Red Square - một địa danh nổi tiếng đã đi vào lịch sử thế giới với những cột mốc không thể quên.

    Điện Kremlin - The Kremlin Plus All The Catherals (đại giáo đường, quảng trường chính, tường thành và các tháp canh), với những tác phẩm nổi tiếng: Đức mẹ đồng trinh, Lễ truyền tin, Tổng thiên thần, Sự hạ bệ, 12 vị tông đồ của chúa Giêsu. Điện Kremlin từng là một pháo đài kiên cố và còn là nơi dừng chân của Nga Hoàng khi đến Mátxcơva.

 du lich tron goi singapore    Nhà thờ Thánh Basil’s - St Basil’s Cathedralnổi bật với 9 ngôi tháp chóp hình củ hành trên đỉnh có một dấu thập thánh giá xây bằng gạch đỏ theo kiểu Byzantine.

    Lăng Lênin

    Cửa hàng Bách hóa Quốc gia GUM

    Vườn Alexandrovsky

    Đài Tưởng niệm các liệt sỹ vô danh

    Siêu thị ngầm

14:00 Ăn trưa.
15:00 Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan phía trong

    Điện Kremlin: Tháp chuông, Súng Thần công, Chuông Vua

18:30 Ăn tối.
20:00 Quý khách trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hay tự do dạo trung tâm Moscow uống café hoặc xem film nổi hoặc xem các vở diễn Opera nổi tiếng…(chi phí tự túc).

Ngày 03: MOSCOW (Ăn ba bữa)
09:00 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
11:00 Qúy khách trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan:

    Quảng trường Hồ Chí Minh

    Đồi Sparrow - còn gọi là Đồi Chim sẻ, Đồi Lênin

    Trường Đại học Tổng Hợp Quốc Gia Lômônôsốp (MGU) - Moscow University nơi đã đào tạo rất nhiều cán bộ khoa học của Việt Nam.

    Metrotour - hệ thống tàu điện ngầm vốn được mệnh danh là Cung điện dưới lòng đất của Moscow, được xây dựng từ thời kỳ Stalin, được thiết kế với đá cẩm thạch, trang trí với các bức tranh chân dung và các bức tượng tuỵêt đẹp.

14:00 Ăn trưa.
15:00 Tham quan:

    Bảo tàng Mỹ thuật Quốc gia Tretyakov - Tretikovskaya Galerry.

17:30 Tham quan:

    Khu phố đi bộ nổi tiếng của Moscow - Arbat Streetlà khu phố cổ dài khoảng 1 km được hình thành từ thế kỷ 15, phát triển thương mại rất sầm uất và là nơi kinh doanh thủ công.

    Quý khách tự do mua sắm.

18:30 Ăn tối.
Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 04: MOSCOW - ST.PETERSBURG (Ăn ba bữa)

06:00 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
09:00 Xe đưa Quý khách ra ga Leningradski du lich thai lan 2013 Vokzal đón tàu cao tốc đi Saint Petersburg
13:00 Đến St. Petersburg, xe đưa Quý khách đi ăn trưa.
Tham quan thành phố St. Petersburg:

    Tượng đài Ekaterina Đệ Nhị

    Tượng đài Pie Đại Đế

    Tượng đài Nikolai Đệ Nhất

    Nhà thờ Chúa Cứu Thế

    Nhà thờ Kazan Cathedral -được xây dựng năm 1801 - 1811, đã trở thành tượng đài chiến thắng của nước Nga sau chiến thắng Napoleon của nguyên soái Mikhail Kutuzov năm 1812.

    Lăng mộ Đại Nguyên Soái Mikhail Kutuzov

18:30 Ăn tối.
20:00 Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 05: ST. PETERSBURG (Ănba bữa)
09:00 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
10:30 Xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan:

    Viện bảo tàng nghệ thuật Hermitage(còn gọi là Cung điện Mùa Đông) - nơi ở mùa đông của Sa Hoàng trước đây và nay là một trong những viện bảo tàng được khách tham quan nhiều nhất trên thế giới với những tác phẩm nghệ thuật cộng với các hiện vật nổi tiếng của thế giới qua nhiều thời đại. 

13:00 Ăn trưa.
14:00Khởi hành đến thành phố Petrodvorets (hay còn gọi là Peterhof), tham quan:

    Cung điện Mùa Hè của Sa Hoàng - được Pie Đại đế xây dựng vào năm 1710. Đặc biệt, với hệ thống 3 thác nước, 144 đài phun nước muôn hình muôn vẻ, độc nhất vô nhị trên thế giới, Peterhof được mệnh danh là “Thủ đô của các đài phun nước”.

    Đài phun nổi tiếng nhất:Thác nước lớn với 64 vòi phun và 225 tượng trang trí.

    Quý khách đi dạo ở Thượng Viên, Hạ Viên,tham quan bên trong cung điện chính - hành cung của Pie Đại Đế.

18:30 Ăn tối.
20:00 Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 06: SAITN PETERSBURG (Ăn ba bữa)
08:00 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
10:00 Tham quan:

    Nhà thờ Nikolsky, chiêm ngưỡng Chiến hạm Rạng Đông Aurora - biểu tượng của cuộc cách mạng Nga.

13:30 Ăn trưa.
14:30Khởi hành đến Thị trấn Pushkin - tham quan:

    Cung điện Ekaterina Palace - một toà tháp lâu đài được trang trí chủ yếu là màu xanh rất lộng lẫy,

    Chiêm ngưỡng Amber room - Căn phòng hổ phách còn sót lại sau chiến tranh thế giới thứ II đã được các nghệ nhân Nga phục chế lại và ghép từ hàng trăm nghìn mảnh hồ phách. 

18:30 Ăn tối.
20:00 Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 07: SAINT PETERSBURG - MOSCOW - TP.HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa)
08:00 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
10:00 Trả phòng khách sạn.
Xe đưa Quý khách đến tham quan và mua sắm tại Trung tâm thương mại nổi tiếng của Phần Lan ở St. Petersburg.
12:00 Ăn trưa.
13:30Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Pulkovo đón chuyến bay về Moscow và về HCMC.

Ngày 8: TP.HCM
Đoàn về đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Nhân viên Travellife đón quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình du lich liên bang Nga và hẹn gặp lại.

GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:

• Thư mời xin visa nhập cảnh Nga.
• Phí visa nhập cảnh Nga.
• Khách sạn 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn 02 khách/phòng, có thể bố trí phòng 03 khi cần).
• Vé máy bay khứ hồi như chương trình.
• Thuế phi trường các loại và an ninh sân bay sẽ thay đổi vào thời điểm lấy vé.
• Tàu cao tốc chặng Moscow - Saint Petersburg.
• Các bữa ăn như trong chương trình.
• Phương tiện vận chuyển và các điểm tham quan theo như chương trình tour du lich lien bang nga.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế, mức bảo hiểm tối đa 1.050.000.000 VNĐ/khách, 105.000.000 VNĐ/hành lý.
• Hướng dẫn viên Travellife và địa phương suốt tuyến.
• Qùa tặng của Travellife: Nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu, tag gắn hành lý.

GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
• Tiền tip cho lái xe và hướng dẫn địa phương (mức đề nghị 10USD/khách/ngày).
• Chi phí hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, điện thoại, giặt ủi, tour tự chọn…(optional tour)
• Phí vận chuyển và khuân vác hành lý tại sân bay và khách sạn.
• Phụ thu phòng đơn 15.120.000 VNĐ/khách/tour.
• Vé xem Balê hoặc Opera.
• Công văn Visa tái nhập cảnh Việt Nam 840.000 VNĐ/khách đối với khách có quốc tịch nước ngoài.

CHÍNH SÁCH ƯU ĐÃI:
• Quí khách có thẻ VIP được giảm 1,5 %.
• Quí khách có thẻ ưu đãi được giảm 1%.
• Nón và bao da passport Travellife.
• Quà tặng đặc biệt dành cho trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi.

ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR:
• Sau khi đăng ký tour, nếu Quý khách thông báo hủy tour:
• Trước ngày khởi hành 30 ngày : phí hoàn vé là 20% giá tour.
• Từ sau 30 ngày đến trước 15 ngày : phí hoàn vé là 50% giá tour.
• Từ sau 15 ngày đến trước 05 ngày : phí hoàn vé là 70% giá tour.
• Từ 05 ngày trước ngày khởi hành : phí hoàn vé là 100% giá tour.
(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc) 

Xin lưu ý:

- Giá tour chưa phụ thu vé vào dịp Tết.

- Chương trình tour tham quan xu so xuong mu có thể thay đổi về thời gian, ngày khởi hành, thứ tự tham quan, hàng không, khách sạn…tùy thuộc theo tình hình thực tế nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được đầy đủ các tuyến điểm cho Quý khách.
- Do tính chất là đoàn ghép khách lẻ, Travellife sẽ có trách nhiệm thu nhận khách cho đủ đoàn (10 khách người lớn trở lên) thì đoàn sẽ khởi hành đúng lịch trình. Nếu số lượng đoàn dưới 10 khách , công ty có trách nhiệm thông báo cho Quý khách trước ngày khởi hành 04 ngày và sẽ thỏa thuận lại ngày khởi hành mới, hoặc hoàn trả lại toàn bộ số tiền cho Quý khách đã đăng ký trước đó.
- Trường hợp Quý khách bị cơ quan quản lý nhà nước từ chối cho xuất cảnh hoặc cơ quan hữu quan của nước sở tại từ chối nhập cảnh vì lý do cá nhân, Travellife sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm và sẽ không hoàn trả tiền tour. Mọi chi phí phát sinh từ việc từ chối này sẽ do khách hàng chi trả (bao gồm cả chi phí phạt hủy dịch vụ của các đối tác).
- Quý khách vui lòng cung cấp Hộ chiếu (Passport) - bản chính và phải còn thời hạn trên 06 tháng kể từ ngày về, hình ảnh và các giấy tờ liên quan đến thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh đúng thời hạn qui định.
- Visa Nga cần tối thiểu 15 ngày làm việc, vì thế Quý khách vui lòng đăng ký trước 20 ngày.
- Quý khách chuẩn bị sẵn 2 tấm hình 04cm x 06cm nền trắng khi lên đăng ký tour.
- Asiantravel sẽ giữ hộ chiếu bản chính của Quý khách trong thời gian làm visa Nga.

QUY ĐỊNH GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:
• Dưới 2 tuổi : 30% giá tour + thuế
• Từ đủ 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi : 75% giá tour + thuế (ngủ chung giường với người lớn)
• Từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour người lớn (ngủ giường riêng)

*L*ưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và nặng hơn là ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------

